# isdn

## choi65

Hi,

i have struggled for 2 days with the installation of gentoo. But i have now a probelm with my isdn card. 

How can i install the card? With emerge isdn4k-utils have i only a error message. 

Thanks for your help.

----------

## Aurix

Hey Choi65,

I think we're going to need a bit more information.  What is the model/brand of your ISDN card...?

What's the error message you're getting when you're trying to emerge isdn4k-utils.

----------

## choi65

the card is avm-fritz passive isdn, and the message is "Calculating dependencies   !!! Couldn't find match for isdn4k-utils; aborting."

Thank you

----------

## Aurix

Hey Choi65,

What is isdn4k-utils?  If you need it, you might be best off getting it's source off the net?

There's no package with isdn in it's name in Gentoo portage:

bash-2.05a# emerge search isdn

[ Results for search key : isdn ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]

----------

